# Autosleeper Sherbourne Body Crack



## 108298 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi. We have a 2001 VW based Autosleeper Sherbourne which we are extremely happy with with one exception. A crack has appeared in the side pane just forward of the kitchen window at the bottom corner. This section of panelwork is quite narrow between the window and the door. The crack which starts at the lower corner of the window is about 3" long. I have taken the vehicle to Autosleepers who quite rightly pointed out that the vehicle was out of warranty and offered to repair it for around £1100.00. They said this was a stress crack!! but not a design fault. When you slam the door this narrow panel between the window and the door shakes significantly. As anyone else out there experienced similar problems on Autosleeper bodies?


----------

